# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Your Favorite 3D Printing Related Sites?

## redrick

Which sites do you visit daily, which are related to the 3D Printing Industry?

I will list a few:

- http://makezine.com/ - Awesome news site/blog
- http://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/ - The Reddit for 3D Printing
- http://3dprintingindustry.com/ - Another Awesome news site for 3D Printing
- http://www.3ders.org/ - More news!


Please add to the list in your replies!

----------


## Marcus

3ders, too;
It used to be Thingiverse, but it became so slow and unusable on both my old Netbook and my cellphone.
More Web 2.0 gimmicks, but for a long Time All Feature requests regarding batch uploads have been ignored.
The sad part stopping uploading there also made me stop to make a thing a day. 
But as publishing my items took longer then the design and print process I lost interest.

----------


## ronnytedeski

I'm a big fan of 3ders.org and Thingiverse myself.  Great sites.

----------


## 3dprintronics

My favorites are

www.thingiverse.com - Great site to learn, create and share.

www.3dprintingindustry.com - good news round up of the 3D printing scene around the world.

----------


## redrick

Here is a nice list of sites ranked by their popularity.  Doesn't include news or blog sites.  Mostly printer and modeling sites:

http://www.3ders.org//stats/20121209...-industry.html

----------


## EvaMMF

http://www.meetup.com/3D-Printing-London/ A good place for 3D print meet ups (London based, but I think there are more groups for various other locations).

----------


## aWsomeABE

I'm a fan of http://supplybetter.com

They let you comparison shop for the cheapest 3D printing, after uploading your design.

----------


## SupplyBetter

Rob from SupplyBetter here - thanks for the shout out aWsomeABE! I'd be happy to answer any questions you guys have about us. Our goal is to help hardware companies find the best supplier for their given manufacturing need. For 3D printing, more often than not we end up matching them with a rapid prototyping shop, but we've also matched people to desktop printers, Shapeways (online service bureaus), or even suppliers who could make their parts out of a different process entirely. We direct you to the right supplier by considering all the relevant options and finding the manufacturing option that fits best.

----------


## rene1981

I believe that thingiverse is naming yeggi now.

----------


## Osama Kamal

you can find special CAD models to help you print 3D models and manufacture your own 3D printer on:
https://grabcad.com/

and for 3D printable models there is a cool one:
http://www.yeggi.com/

and don't forget the coolest:
http://www.thingiverse.com/

hope it was useful

----------


## Larry

Awesome links guys.  Here is a 3D Printed directory.  They have a little bit of everything.  Worth bookmarking for sure:
http://solidsmack.com/directory/

----------


## LambdaFF

Couldn't find much in French (but interested if you find any). So I reagularly look at 3DPI and 3DERS.

----------


## squadus

http://3dprintboard.com/

----------


## tommcana

It's useful thanks.

----------


## Bassna

> http://3dprintboard.com/


+1

But yeah Thingiverse is for sure the top/best place for 3d printing model's and showing off work IMO. But, I hope that change's one day.

----------


## curious aardvark

Pretty much just here and thingiverse. 

I just don't have time for anywhere else. 
Between the 3d printing, slinging, smoked foods and email - my online time is getting pretty tight these days. 
Throw an 11.5 week old puppy, 2.5 year old springer spaniel and a need to actually earn a living into the mix and time is just too bloody tight anyway.

----------

